# [howto] gnome2.13 et breakmygentoo

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Alors gnome2.13 est sorti, il s'agit de la version beta qui précède la prochaine version stable la 2.14

Le changelog http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/desktop/2.13/2.13.92/NEWS

Et voici à terme ce qui nous attend avec la 2.14 http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-14/ dont certaines parties sont déjà dans la version 2.13

Pour ceux que cela interresse voila le planning de gnome : http://live.gnome.org/TwoPointThirteen

Installation : 

Tous d'abord, il faut récuperer les ebuild sur breakmygentoo.

```

# emerge subversion

# mkdir /usr/local/bmg-main

# cd  /usr/local/bmg-main

# svn co http://svn.breakmygentoo.org/bmg-main/

```

Ajouter /usr/local/bmg-main à votre portage overlay

Pour ceux qui sont en ~x86 et qui on déjà gnome il suffit d'éditer /etc/portage/package.unmask et ajouter ceci

```

=sys-apps/util-linux-2.13_pre6 

```

puis 

```

# emerge -uDaN world

```

Pour les autres 

Editer /etc/portage/package.keywords et ajouter ceci :

```

>=sys-apps/gnome-mount-0.3.012006 ~x86

>=sys-apps/util-linux-2.13_pre6 ~x86

>=sys-apps/dmidecode-2.8 ~x86

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10 ~x86

>=media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.2 ~x86

>=media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.2 ~x86

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-gconf-0.10.2 ~x86

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.10.2  ~x86

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.10.2 ~x86

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-0.10.3 ~x86

>=app-admin/sabayon-2.12.3 ~x86

>=x11-libs/gksu-1.3.4 ~x86

>=x11-libs/libgksuui-1.0.6 ~x86

>=x11-libs/libgksu-1.3.3 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.13.92 ~x86

>=net-im/ekiga-1.99.1 ~x86

>=dev-libs/pwlib-1.9.3 ~x86

>=dev-libs/opal-2.1.3 ~x86

>=app-admin/pessulus-0.8 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.9.92 ~x86

>=gnome-base/gnome-common-2.12.0 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.5.2 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.13.93 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/nautilus-actions-1.0 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.13.92 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.13.92 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet-2.13.92 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.13.92 ~x86

>=app-admin/pessulus-0.8 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/nautilus-actions-1 ~x86

>=app-admin/sabayon-2.12.3 ~x86

>=dev-libs/glib-2.10 ~x86

>=x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.11 ~x86

>=dev-libs/atk-1.11.2 ~x86

>=x11-libs/pango-1.11.99 ~x86

>=dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.22 ~x86 

>=dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.15 ~x86

>=media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r1 ~x86

>=media-sound/esound-0.2.36 ~x86

>=x11-libs/libxklavier-2 ~x86

>=media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.17 ~x86

>=dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.6 ~x86

>=gnome-base/orbit-2.13.2 ~x86

>=x11-libs/libwnck-2.13.90 ~x86

>=x11-wm/metacity-2.13.55 ~x86

>=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.4.6 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager-2.12 ~x86

>=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.13.4 ~x86

>=gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.2 ~x86

>=gnome-base/gconf-2.13.5 ~x86

>=net-libs/libsoup-2.2.7 ~x86

>=gnome-base/libbonobo-2.13.1 ~x86

>=gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.13.1 ~x86

>=gnome-base/libgnome-2.13.7 ~x86

>=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.13.3 ~x86

>=gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.13 ~x86

>=gnome-base/libglade-2.5.1

>=gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.13 ~x86

>=gnome-base/control-center-2.13.91 ~x86

>=gnome-base/eel-2.13.4 ~x86

>=gnome-base/nautilus-2.13.4 ~x86

>=media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.2 ~x86

>=media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.2 ~x86

>=media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.1 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.13.91 ~x86

>=media-sound/sound-juicer-2.13.1 ~x86

>=media-video/totem-1.3.90 ~x86

>=media-gfx/eog-2.13.90 ~x86

>=www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.7 ~x86

>=app-arch/file-roller-2.13.90 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.7.28 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.13.90 ~x86

>=gnome-base/gdm-2.13.0.7 ~x86

>=x11-libs/gtksourceview-1.5.7 ~x86

>=app-editors/gedit-2.13.90 ~x86

>=app-text/evince-0.5.0 ~x86

>=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.13.90 ~x86

>=gnome-base/gnome-session-2.13.90 ~x86

>=gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.13.2 ~x86

>=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.13.90 ~x86

>=gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.13.5 ~x86

>=x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.13.5.1 ~x86

>=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.13.90 ~x86

>=x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.7.4 ~x86

>=x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-2.13.90 ~x86

>=x11-libs/vte-0.11.17 ~x86

>=x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.13.90 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.5.1 ~x86

>=gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.12.1 ~x86

>=gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.12.1 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.13.91 ~x86

>=gnome-base/librsvg-2.13.5 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.13.5 ~x86

>=gnome-base/libgtop-2.13.3 ~x86

>=x11-libs/startup-notification-0.8 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/yelp-2.13.3 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/zenity-2.13.90 ~x86

>=net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus-2.12.0 ~x86

>=net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-2.13.90 ~x86

>=net-im/ekiga-1.99 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.13.90  ~x86

>=gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.9.90 ~x86

>=mail-client/evolution-2.5.90 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.5.90 ~x86

>gnome-extra/evolution-exchange ~x86

>=gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.4.1 ~x86

>=net-misc/vino-2.13.5 ~x86

>=app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.13.1 ~x86

>=app-admin/system-tools-backends-1.4.1 ~x86

>=x11-libs/libnotify-0.3.2 ~x86

>=x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.4 ~x86

>=x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.5  ~x86

x11-libs/libgksuui ~x86

>=x11-libs/libgksu-1.3.3-r1 ~x86

>=sys-apps/util-linux-2.13_pre6

>=gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.4.4

>=gnome-base/gnome-2.11 ~x86

>=dev-libs/glib-2.7 ~x86

>=x11-libs/gtk+-2.7 ~x86

>=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.11 ~x86

>=x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.11 ~x86

>=x11-libs/gtksourceview-1.3 ~x86

>=gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.11 ~x86

>=gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.11 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.11 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.11 ~x86

>=gnome-base/libgtop-2.11 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.11 ~x86

>=x11-libs/libwnck-2.11 ~x86

>=x11-wm/metacity-2.11 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/yelp-2.11 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/zenity-2.11 ~x86

>=net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus-2.11 ~x86

>=net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-1.3 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.11 ~x86

>=gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-1.3 ~x86

>=mail-client/evolution-2.3 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.3 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.3 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/libgtkhtml-3.7 ~x86

>=net-misc/vino-2.11 ~x86

>=app-admin/gnome-system-tools-1.3 ~x86

>=app-admin/system-tools-backends-1.3 ~x86

>=app-accessibility/gnopernicus-0.11 ~x86

>=dev-python/gnome-python-2.11 ~x86

>=app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.3 ~x86

>=dev-cpp/gnome-vfsmm-2.11 ~x86

>=dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm-2.11 ~x86

>=dev-cpp/libxmlpp-2.11 ~x86

>=www-client/epiphany-extensions-1.7 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.11 ~x86

>=x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-2.11 ~x86

>=dev-python/pycairo-0.9.0 ~x86

>=dev-python/pygtk-2.7.4 ~x86

>=dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.11.4 ~x86

```

Il est possible qu'il en manque selon votre variable USE

Editer /etc/portage/package.unmask et ajouter ceci

```

=sys-apps/util-linux-2.13_pre6 

```

Attention il n'y a pas encore de support crypt pour util-linux, donc il faut ajouter à /etc/portage/package.use

```
sys-apps/util-linux -crypt
```

Et ceux peux importe que l'on soit en x86 ou ~x86

ekiga remplace gnomemeeting, il faut donc le désinstaller.

```
# emerge unmerge gnomemeeting
```

Attention une erreur s'est glissée dans gnome-base/gnome-session-2.13.92.ebuild

```
RDEPEND=">=x11-libs/gtk+-2.6

   esd? ( >=media-sound/esound-0.2.26 )

   >=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.12

   >=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2

   >=sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6

   >=gnome-base/gconf-2

   x11-wm/metacity

   gnome-base/gnome-keyring

   libnotify ( >=x11-libs/libnotify-0.2.1 )"

```

à remplacer par 

```
RDEPEND=">=x11-libs/gtk+-2.6

   esd? ( >=media-sound/esound-0.2.26 )

   >=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.12

   >=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2

   >=sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6

   >=gnome-base/gconf-2

   x11-wm/metacity

   gnome-base/gnome-keyring

   libnotify? ( >=x11-libs/libnotify-0.2.1 )"
```

Ne pas oublier de regnerer le fichier digest

```
# emerge /usr/local/bmg-main/gnome-base/gnome-session/gnome-session-2.13.92.ebuild digest
```

Après tout cela ne pas oublier

```
# etc-update

# revdep-rebuild
```

Et si tous se passe bien vous avez un p'tit gnome 2.13. Mais attention c'est une version Beta

----------

